# Scuola



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Ho letto casualmente dei post di un gruppo di genitori, e qualche insegnante, per l'abolizione totale dei compiti.
A parte che seriamente c'è chi lo chiede per il liceo e non per le elementari, quello che mi ha colpito è il desiderio di togliere ogni possibilità di punizione attraverso l'assegnazione di compiti o di sospensione di attività gradite. A qualche timido tentativo di chiedere quale altro mezzo possono avere gli insegnanti per fare rispettare le regole, le risposte sembrano credere a un misterioso carisma che con uno sguardo riuscirebbe a convincere bimbetti e ragazzini a impegnarsi piuttosto che a giocare o provocare.
Avete sentito cose del genere?
Che ne pensate?


----------



## MariLea (17 Marzo 2017)

Non so niente in merito,
ma riflettevo che prima si usciva da scuola alle 12,30 e il pomeriggio era dedicato ai compiti...
ora che la scuola obbliga l'uscita alle16 (orario orrendo che non tiene conto che la maggior parte delle mamme sono già rientrate al lavoro...) credo che sia il caso di lasciare libere le poche ore che rimangono prima di cena e nanna, per un po' di movimento, povere creature a star sempre sedute... o al limite qualche cosina di ripasso di quel che si è fatto durante la mattinata.


----------



## francoff (17 Marzo 2017)

I compiti sono importanti e necessari . Specialmente alle superiori sono indispensabili per l apprendimento e la gestione in proprio dello studio. All' università molti si perdono proprio perchè incapaci della gestione in autonomia


----------



## Piperita (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto casualmente dei post di un gruppo di genitori, e qualche insegnante, per l'abolizione totale dei compiti.
> A parte che seriamente c'è chi lo chiede per il liceo e non per le elementari, quello che mi ha colpito è il desiderio di togliere ogni possibilità di punizione attraverso l'assegnazione di compiti o di sospensione di attività gradite. *A qualche timido tentativo di chiedere quale altro mezzo possono avere gli insegnanti per fare rispettare le regole, le risposte sembrano credere a un misterioso carisma che con uno sguardo riuscirebbe a convincere bimbetti e ragazzini a impegnarsi piuttosto che a giocare o provocare.*
> Avete sentito cose del genere?
> Che ne pensate?


Sì perchè gli insegnanti hanno un potere che i genitori non hanno...loro pesano. L'importante è delegare.

I compiti servono come rinforzo e sono necessari a mio parere. Il valore della punizione si è perso da tempo, non sia mai che un figlio sia deluso o sia privato di un qualche piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non so niente in merito,
> ma riflettevo che prima si usciva da scuola alle 12,30 e il pomeriggio era dedicato ai compiti...
> ora che la scuola obbliga l'uscita alle16 (orario orrendo che non tiene conto che la maggior parte delle mamme sono già rientrate al lavoro...) credo che sia il caso di lasciare libere le poche ore che rimangono prima di cena e nanna, per un po' di movimento, povere creature a star sempre sedute... o al limite qualche cosina di ripasso di quel che si è fatto durante la mattinata.


Quando si usciva alle 12,30 l'intervallo del mattino serviva per mangiare la merenda se si era veloci. Adesso dura molto di più e il pomeriggio tra le 12,30 e le 14 è tempo di pranzo e gioco. Si inseriscono ore di piscina, teatro, varie attività psicomotorie. Non stanno seduti 8 ore


----------



## danny (17 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si usciva alle 12,30 l'intervallo del mattino serviva per mangiare la merenda se si era veloci. Adesso dura molto di più e il pomeriggio tra le 12,30 e le 14 è tempo di pranzo e gioco. Si inseriscono ore di piscina, teatro, varie attività psicomotorie. Non stanno seduti 8 ore


Da noi in teoria due mezz'ore di intervallo: 10.30/11 e 13.30/14.00. Spesse volte il primo intervallo si salta per approfondire il programma, talvolta l'intervallo lo si passa al banco facendo lavoretti.
Palestra una volta la settimana dalle 13.30 alle 14.30 (occupando quella mezz'ora di intervallo) e teatro una volta la settimana.
Orario 8.00 anticipato, 8.30/16.30 normale, 17.30 con il prolungamento.
Ci sono bambini quindi  che passano 9 ore e mezza a scuola alzandosi dal banco solo per andare in mensa e per giocare in spazi ristretti (dove non è possibile correre) per mezz'ora al giorno.
Ovviamente la palestra è in condizioni penose e si aspetta una ristrutturazione. Si era tentato di ottenerla partecipando al bilancio partecipato del comune ma abbiamo perso.
Mia figlia a casa passa un'ora e più in media ogni giorno a fare i compiti e studiare, ma lei è tra i primi della classe. Gli altri, soprattutto gli stranieri (la maggioranza), hanno necessità di più tempo.
Ovviamente quell'ora a settimana di ginnastica non è certo sufficiente a contrastare una vita obbligatoriamente sedentaria per cui fioriscono le attività sportive successive all'orario scolastico ma cresce anche l'obesita' tra i bimbi, specie tra quelli meno seguiti dai genitori che hanno orari di lavoro pesanti (ci sono compagni di mia figlia che cenano da soli, male come si può comprendere).
La vita dei nostri figli è scandita per la maggior parte del tempo da attività e orari imposti, che sia la scuola o il calcetto o la pallavolo o judo. Limitato lo spazio di autonomia, che spesso viene dedicato ad attività ludiche individuali, dal guardare i canali degli youtuber ai giochi elettronici e poco alla socializzazione.
Malgrado questo la classe di mia figlia è serena e unita più della media.
Raramente mia figlia si è lamentata dei compiti, anche se in alcuni casi ha accusato la fatica avendo crisi di stress. Per ridurle molto spesso io o mia moglie studiamo con lei.
Altri bambini con maggiori difficoltà richiedono una presenza dei genitori più costante e pertanto i genitori si lamentano. 
Tornare a casa alle 7 o 8 di sera e dover passare la serata a fare i compiti con il figlio o i figli senza avere alternative non piace a tutti. Chi si lamenta spesso di figli ne ha più di uno e non riesce a seguirli.
Mia figlia dorme 7,30/8 ore per notte.
Io 5/6. Mi sveglio alle 5,30.
Il problema non sono i compiti ma lo spazio di libertà che si ha ogni giorno.
Io devo rubarlo al sonno.
E non è neppure tanto di qualità...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Da noi in teoria due mezz'ore di intervallo: 10.30/11 *e 13.30/14.00*. Spesse volte il primo intervallo si salta per approfondire il programma, talvolta l'intervallo lo si passa al banco facendo lavoretti.
> Palestra una volta la settimana dalle 13.30 alle 14.30 (occupando quella mezz'ora di intervallo) e teatro una volta la settimana.
> Orario 8.00 anticipato, 8.30/16.30 normale, 17.30 con il prolungamento.
> Ci sono bambini quindi  che passano 9 ore e mezza a scuola alzandosi dal banco solo per andare in mensa e per giocare in spazi ristretti (dove non è possibile correre) per mezz'ora al giorno.
> ...


In relazione al grassetto: a che ora mangia?
Comunque l'intervallo è libero, così come il tempo a casa, sé tua figlia vuole guardare YouTube o leggere non la frusti come un cavallo per farla correre, lo stesso avviene a scuola.
Ho solo chiarito che l'immaginario adulto sul tempo a scuola è deformato, probabilmente anche il tuo.
La maggior parte dei genitori che fanno frequentare il tempo pieno ancora oggi in Italia lo fanno per necessità di custodia e non per scelta didattica, di conseguenza si sentono in colpa e rovesciano questo sgradevole sentire sulla scuola immaginandola una crudele prigione. La cosa sembra contraddittoria, ma è ciò che avviene.
Infatti anche tu poi sei un po' stupito che la classe sia unita e che vadano volentieri a scuola, perché in contraddizione con la tua ricostruzione del tempo trascorso in quel luogo misterioso dove l'autorevolezza e gli affetti non sono sotto il controllo dei genitori.


Però io chiedevo un'altra cosa


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In relazione al grassetto: a che ora mangia?
> Comunque l'intervallo è libero, così come il tempo a casa, sé tua figlia vuole guardare YouTube o leggere non la frusti come un cavallo per farla correre, lo stesso avviene a scuola.
> Ho solo chiarito che l'immaginario adulto sul tempo a scuola è deformato, probabilmente anche il tuo.
> La maggior parte dei genitori che fanno frequentare il tempo pieno ancora oggi in Italia lo fanno per necessità di custodia e non per scelta didattica, di conseguenza si sentono in colpa e rovesciano questo sgradevole sentire sulla scuola immaginandola una crudele prigione. La cosa sembra contraddittoria, ma è ciò che avviene.
> ...


No. Non sono stupito. Ho riportato il giudizio degli psicologi (sono appena stato alla riunione in relazione al progetto emozioni) in relazione alla classe di mia figlia e in confronto ad altre classi per definire la mia situazione, ovvero quello di cui ho esperienza, senza trattare la questione a livello generale perche' penso che tante siano le variabili. Questa classe è stata definita unita e accogliente e anche tra i genitori e gli insegnanti ci sono buoni rapporti. Di altre classi sono stati riportati in passato giudizi  diversi, ovviamente, presentando  vari problemi spesso dovuti alla presenza in classe di alunni difficili da gestire che creano gruppetti antagonisti.
Il tempo pieno non è una scelta, il programma si porta avanti durante tutta la giornata.
Ci sono alcune limitate lamentele riguardo ai compiti nelle modalità che ho già detto e provengono da chi ha più figli che non hanno buoni risultati. Questo comporta un lavoro che non tutti i genitori riescono a sostenere. Da uno a tre figli di media fino ad arrivare a 7 di una bambina con madre divorziata ci sono tante differenze. Altre lamentele sul fatto che spesso i bambini non fanno l'intervallo della mattina. 
Per il resto sono soddisfatto di mia figlia. Ha voti alti, passione per lo studio e la lettura, e ha sviluppato buoni rapporti con tutti i compagni. 
Ovviamente anche lei è in ansia dal giorno in cui le han detto che alle medie ci saranno piu compiti... (ma io ci credo poco).
Mangia dalle 1230 alle 1330. Ovviamente seduta.


----------



## Piperita (18 Marzo 2017)

Ok al sud il tempo pieno non c'è o se c'è è limitato ad alcune classi o ad alcune scuole che possono"permetterselo", quindi per me è necessario che ci siano i compiti a casa. Rivedrei la mia posizione se ci fosse la situazione che delinea Dany.


----------



## danny (18 Marzo 2017)

Io comunque non sto dicendo che i compiti non ci debbano essere. Ritengo al contrario che siano necessari per sviluppare l'autonomia dello studente.
Mi limiti a constatare che il tempo dedicato alla parte fisica, ludica e sociale è subordinato alle ore residue  ed è un po' limitato.
La vita dei nostri figli però sembra rispecchiare quella dei genitori. 
Chi si lamenta dei compiti probabilmente si lamenta anche per sé, per il proprio tempo limitato e mal impiegato.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto casualmente dei post di un gruppo di genitori, e qualche insegnante, per l'abolizione totale dei compiti.
> A parte che seriamente c'è chi lo chiede per il liceo e non per le elementari, quello che mi ha colpito è il desiderio di togliere ogni possibilità di punizione attraverso l'assegnazione di compiti o di sospensione di attività gradite. A qualche timido tentativo di chiedere quale altro mezzo possono avere gli insegnanti per fare rispettare le regole, le risposte sembrano credere a un misterioso carisma che con uno sguardo riuscirebbe a convincere bimbetti e ragazzini a impegnarsi piuttosto che a giocare o provocare.
> Avete sentito cose del genere?
> Che ne pensate?


Io penso ci debba essere una giusta misura quindi un carico di compiti programmato e che non impedisca agli alunni di trovare spazio nel corso della giornata ad attività ludiche


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In relazione al grassetto: a che ora mangia?
> Comunque l'intervallo è libero, così come il tempo a casa, sé tua figlia vuole guardare YouTube o leggere non la frusti come un cavallo per farla correre, lo stesso avviene a scuola.
> Ho solo chiarito che l'immaginario adulto sul tempo a scuola è deformato, probabilmente anche il tuo.
> La maggior parte dei genitori che fanno frequentare il tempo pieno ancora oggi in Italia lo fanno per necessità di custodia e non per scelta didattica, di conseguenza si sentono in colpa e rovesciano questo sgradevole sentire sulla scuola immaginandola una crudele prigione. La cosa sembra contraddittoria, ma è ciò che avviene.
> ...


La realtà che ho avuto modo di vedere, a Roma ed in più di un quartiere, è quella che ha descritto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]...
non c'è scelta perché tutte le sezioni sono a tempo pieno, l'unica alternativa è solo la scuola privata.



Piperita ha detto:


> Ok al sud il tempo pieno non c'è o se c'è è limitato ad alcune classi o ad alcune scuole che possono"permetterselo", quindi per me è necessario che ci siano i compiti a casa. Rivedrei la mia posizione se ci fosse la situazione che delinea Dany.


Ma che dici, il tempo pieno al sud c'è da anni ed anni proprio come al nord, son tutte scuole statali... 
non puoi generalizzare la realtà del tuo paese a tutto il sud


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> La realtà che ho avuto modo di vedere, a Roma ed in più di un quartiere, è quella che ha descritto @_danny_...
> non c'è scelta perché tutte le sezioni sono a tempo pieno, l'unica alternativa è solo la scuola privata.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma il tempo pieno è una meraviglia!
Non è una buona scelta cercare una scuola con un tempo scuola insufficiente.
Io sono contro i compiti sempre, anche perché i genitori non sono insegnanti e tendono a chiarire saltando passaggi che totalmente ignorano.

Quello che chiedevo, però, era cosa pensavate della richiesta di alcuni genitori di togliere ogni possibilità di "punizione" agli insegnanti, attraverso la riduzione dell'intervallo o del tempo di ginnastica. È chiaro che non possono essere che fatti episodici, anche perché diversamente perderebbero ogni efficacia.
Io non posso essere privata di vacanze ai Caraibi, visto che non le ho mai fatte.


----------



## Piperita (18 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> La realtà che ho avuto modo di vedere, a Roma ed in più di un quartiere, è quella che ha descritto @_danny_...
> non c'è scelta perché tutte le sezioni sono a tempo pieno, l'unica alternativa è solo la scuola privata.
> 
> 
> ...


Lo dico perchè ne sono sicura, parlo della scuola primaria

Tu a quale ordine ti riferisci e in quale regione?


----------



## MariLea (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tempo pieno è una meraviglia!
> Non è una buona scelta cercare una scuola con un tempo scuola insufficiente.
> Io sono contro i compiti sempre, anche perché i genitori non sono insegnanti e tendono a chiarire saltando passaggi che totalmente ignorano.
> 
> ...


Sulle punizioni sono d'accordo, a volte sono necessarie sia a scuola che a casa,
i ragazzini, per crescere bene, hanno bisogno di regole... 
a loro il compito di provare a trasgredirle, agli adulti l'autorevolezza per farle rispettare ed il castigo credo sia l'unico sistema non traumatico


----------



## ipazia (18 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il tempo pieno è una meraviglia!
> Non è una buona scelta cercare una scuola con un tempo scuola insufficiente.
> Io sono contro i compiti sempre, anche perché i genitori non sono insegnanti e tendono a chiarire saltando passaggi che totalmente ignorano.
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Peccato il tempo pieno sia spesso gestito mettendo discipline "pesanti" il pomeriggio, peccato che l'assenza di compresenze non permetta lo sviluppo di attività più espressive e magari in piccolo gruppo (visto che tendenzialmente le classi sono formate dai 20 alunni in su e un gruppo che si voglia davvero definire non è composto da un numero tanto alto di partecipanti, tenendo pure conto che si IMPARA a stare in gruppo e la primaria, in particolare, avrebbe questo compito nei suoi obiettivi), peccato spesso le strutture delle scuole non sono adeguate, men che meno gli spazi.

Peccato le insegnanti non siano spesso formate e ti ritrovi le genie della lampada che, per esempio, pretendono di insegnare la destra e la sinistra a bambinetti di prima facendo compilare le schede (senza rendersi conto che  a) il pensiero astratto a quell'età non è ancora formato b) che la scheda richiede lo spostamento del punto di riferimento e la visione speculare...e poi si incazzano pure se il piccoletto di turno non capisce :facepalm 

Lasciamo perdere la formazione delle insegnanti di sostegno...che dovrebbero avere, fra le altre funzioni, quella di favorire inclusione e non sanno manco che cazzo significhi la parola e si legano alla didattica come se fosse il sacro graal...

La scuola ha molte, parecchie pecche. 

In primis quello di non affermare la professionalità delle insegnanti. 

A partire dalle insegnanti stesse, che si fregiano del ruolo di madri per spiegare ad altre madri ("eeehhh...sapesse, anche mio figlio...") come se questa fosse empatia :facepalm:e dimenticano di essere professioniste, con competenze innanzitutto psico-pedagogiche. (che spesso non hanno e pensano pure sia una parolaccia). 
Come professioniste del sociale, e di certi sociali in particolare, dovrebbero pretendere supervisione...e invece guardano la supervisione psicologica come se fosse il demonio...non a caso il ruolo di insegnante è fra i primi più colpiti dal born out...

I genitori sono genitori. E nella scuola ci dovrebbero stare come genitori. Punto e senza discussione. 

Vorrei vederli andare dal medico e pretendere di decidere la cura, senza peraltro sapere un cazzo di medicina. 

Ma pare che la scuola sia appannaggio di tutti e che chiunque dotato di un minimo di voler bene si permetta di pensare che l'insegnamento è alla portata di tutti. 

E la scuola stessa, in una falsa idea di democraticità, permette a non professionisti di dettare regole ai professionisti. 

E lo permette per incompetenza, incuria, insicurezza...etc etc. 

Detto questo i compiti a casa dovrebbero avere funzioni ben chiare. In particolare alla primaria. Che è ancora scuola di pensiero concreto. Ed è invece, spesso, scuola di automatismi. 

Se a scuola un ragazzino si fa 8 ore a casa fa altro. 

Sarebbe come chiedere ad un qualunque lavoratore, finito l'orario di lavoro, di fare qualche ora per tenersi in allenamento. 
Se lo chiedessero a me volerebbero i vaffanculo. 

Che anche il tempo mensa, gioco libero, in grande gruppo, è esercizio di socializzazione. E sti disperati spesso non sono manco capaci di risolversi semplici discussioni coi compagni. Per dire...sono tempi importanti quelli non strutturati. 

E sono sempre meno. Fra l'altro. Che c'è sempre un adulto in mezzo alle storie a fare il giudice....e loro, ragazzetti a fare accusato e imputato con gli avvocati di turno all'opera. Chiedendo giustizia dall'alto. Stile law&order...:unhappy:

Quindi i compiti, per come la vedo io, non dovrebbero, in particolare alla primaria, superare i 10-15 minuti al giorno. Tenendo conto delle curve di attenzione e concentrazione dei bambini di quell'età. E delle ansie dei genitori che ricadono sui bambini come fiocchi di neve durante una bufera. 

Quanto alle punizioni non mi piacciono. 
Specialmente se date senza contestualizzazione. 

Per fare un esempio scemo, è molto diverso dire "saltate la ricreazione perchè vi siete comportati male" (dove male non significa niente, in termini di comportamenti adeguati e non)

E dire invece "siccome durante il tempo lezione avete usato i comportamenti che si usano in un altro tempo, quello del gioco, allora si fa lo scambio e nel tempo del gioco usiamo i comportamenti del tempo di lavoro. Quindi si recupera il tempo sprecato". 

Sono due prospettive diverse. 

Una semplicemente punitiva. E spesso equivale alla sfogo di una insegnante frustrata che arriva d un punto di non gestione del gruppo che le fa partire l'embolo. 

L'altra è Educazione ai comportamenti coerenti e adeguati al tempo, allo spazio e al contesto. 

Secondo me e secondo una manica di gente che queste cose le studia e non va solo ad istinto benevolo.

Di mio sono molto dispiaciuta per queste bestioline che da un lato sono trattate come buddha dorati da adorare e dall'altro sono trattati come costanti deficienti in cui inserire conoscenze. 

Di base sarebbe ora che della scuola si occupassero i professionisti della scuola e della pedagogia. 
Se ancora ce ne sono.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2017)

L'altro giorno è venuto l'idraulico a casa. Doveva sgorgare la colonna di scarico. Mi sembrava strano che dovessero partire da casa mia all'ultimo piano. Ma non so fare l'idraulico.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2017)

Oggi mia figlia si è messa a piangere per la mole di compiti che aveva da fare, dati venerdi'. Un attacco di ansia. Non è la prima volta. 
100 operazioni in colonna. Due pagine di esercizi per matematica.
In aggiunta una poesia a memoria, due pagine di italiano e il Molise da studiare.
Dalle 13.30 alle 17.00 mia moglie l'ha aiutata per matematica.
Poi lei ha continuato da sola fino alle 19.00
Domani resta ripasso e un'altra oretta di compiti residui.


----------



## Piperita (19 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi mia figlia si è messa a piangere per la mole di compiti che aveva da fare, dati venerdi'. Un attacco di ansia. Non è la prima volta.
> 100 operazioni in colonna. Due pagine di esercizi per matematica.
> In aggiunta una poesia a memoria, due pagine di italiano e il Molise da studiare.
> Dalle 13.30 alle 17.00 mia moglie l'ha aiutata per matematica.
> ...


Addirittura 100?
Io sono favorevole ai compiti ma solo come rinforzo di ciò che si è fatto a scuola e solo dove non c'è il tempo pieno...mah


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'altro giorno è venuto l'idraulico a casa. Doveva sgorgare la colonna di scarico. Mi sembrava strano che dovessero partire da casa mia all'ultimo piano. Ma non so fare l'idraulico.


.
dato che mi ci fai pensare dico la mia forse perchè il tubi dello scarico sono vecchi , cioè mi spiego meglio in genere i tubi vengono posti dal basso verso l'alto con l'imbocco maschio e femmina , quindi partendo dall'alto la sonda non fa muovere con la sua spinta i tubi , se invece e solo una molla poteva partire anche dal basso?
Spero la signora sia soddisfatta , buona domenica:up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> dato che mi ci fai pensare dico la mia forse perchè il tubi dello scarico sono vecchi , cioè mi spiego meglio in genere i tubi vengono posti dal basso verso l'alto con l'imbocco maschio e femmina , quindi partendo dall'alto la sonda non fa muovere con la sua spinta i tubi , se invece e solo una molla poteva partire anche dal basso?
> Spero la signora sia soddisfatta , buona domenica:up:


Non ho idea. Mi hanno detto che se si parte dal basso c'è il rischio che risalga tutto.
Comunque sembra tutto risolto. Chi si lamentava dell'odore era due piani sotto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Oggi mia figlia si è messa a piangere per la mole di compiti che aveva da fare, dati venerdi'. Un attacco di ansia. Non è la prima volta.
> 100 operazioni in colonna. Due pagine di esercizi per matematica.
> In aggiunta una poesia a memoria, due pagine di italiano e il Molise da studiare.
> Dalle 13.30 alle 17.00 mia moglie l'ha aiutata per matematica.
> ...


Nessuno dà una poesia il venerdì per il lunedì a meno che non sia Mattino di Ungaretti.:mexican:
Del resto non potrebbero controllare il lunedì la poesia, le operazioni, geografia, grammatica. C'è qualcosa che non quadra.
Ascoltare una poesia a tutti richiede due ore.


----------



## ipazia (19 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno dà una poesia il venerdì per il lunedì a meno che non sia Mattino di Ungaretti.:mexican:
> Del resto non potrebbero controllare il lunedì la poesia, le operazioni, geografia, grammatica. C'è qualcosa che non quadra.
> Ascoltare una poesia a tutti richiede due ore.


Alle medie le fanno queste cose...non si parlano fra di loro, gli insegnanti intendo, e di conseguenza il carico non è bilanciato nel complesso ma solo disciplina per disciplina. 
Ogni insegnante fa scuola a sè.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno dà una poesia il venerdì per il lunedì a meno che non sia Mattino di Ungaretti.:mexican:
> Del resto non potrebbero controllare il lunedì la poesia, le operazioni, geografia, grammatica. C'è qualcosa che non quadra.
> Ascoltare una poesia a tutti richiede due ore.


Quel nessuno esiste...
Non era una poesia, ma il brano di Madre Teresa di Calcutta: La vita è. 
Questi erano i compiti del weekend. 
Domani ce ne saranno altri.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quel nessuno esiste...
> Non era una poesia, ma il brano di Madre Teresa di Calcutta. La vita è.
> Questi erano i compiti del weekend.
> Domani ce ne saranno altri.


Ma è una follia.


----------



## danny (19 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una follia.


Non so come sia in altre scuole, sinceramente, per un confronto.


----------



## iosolo (20 Marzo 2017)

Il mio fa la seconda elementare e fa tempo pieno. In settimana niente compiti solo nel weekend. 
Non moltissimi a dire il vero, che richiedono un paio di ore, gestibili in modo tale da permettere alla famiglia di stare insieme tranquillamente. 

Le punizioni ci devono essere per me, è anche un assunzione di responsabilità, al mio, bello vivace, gli assegnano spesso compiti aggiuntivi ad esempio.


----------



## ivanl (20 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Alle medie le fanno queste cose...non si parlano fra di loro, gli insegnanti intendo, e di conseguenza il carico non è bilanciato nel complesso ma solo disciplina per disciplina.
> Ogni insegnante fa scuola a sè.


Mio figlio ha iniziato le medie ed abbiamo constatato questo anche noi; fortunatamente, e' sempre stato abituato fin dalle elementari ad una buona mole di compiti, per cui se la cava bene; lui e' a scuola dalle 7,30 alle 17 ma fanno anche i compiti, per cui arrivato a casa e' libero; inoltre, dalle elementari gli abbiamo dato la regola che nel weekend si fa tutti i compiti per la settimana successiva, cosi' non ci sono problemi per feste, sport ed altro infrasettimanali...al massimo gli resta qualche materia "giornaliera"...infatti a scuola spesso non ha da fare compiti e gioca con gli altri ragazzini organizzati come lui, o legge. 
Facendo 6 ore al giorno, hanno, comunuqe, poco tempo di gioco: l'intervallo di meta' mattina si riduce al cambio ora e dopo pranzo (per cui hanno solo 20 minuti) hanno un'oretta prima di inziare i compiti. da quest'anno noi abbiamo praticamente "perso" il controllo dei compiti, vedo giusto qualcosa il weekend, a casa non porta mai niente avendo finito tutto a scuola...gli ho detto che, finche' i voti sono buoni, si regola da solo; alla prima insufficienza, ritorna sotto controllo giornaliero


----------

